# Love making these



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The center is a brooche from the swap meet. Total cost to make this basket is about $1.00!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

What a beauty


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Luv luv luv this! Should I send you my address??? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Is there are name for the technique? :sm07:


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, that's nice. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you make the basket?


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Lovely! Now I might be able to duplicate this one. No drilling of holes necessary. Do you have a link to the pattern or is it your own?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I just LOVE all of these baskets........! They can be made in so many different ways.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Munchn said:


> Luv luv luv this! Should I send you my address??? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Is there are name for the technique? :sm07:


Thank you, but it's already taken! I just call it weaving, using Danish cord and artificial sinew.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Did you make the basket?


Yes, I did.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

susandkline said:


> Lovely! Now I might be able to duplicate this one. No drilling of holes necessary. Do you have a link to the pattern or is it your own?


Never used a pattern, just follow the shape of the center and shape as you work it up.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you. I'll look into Danish cod and artificial sinew. Never heard of the second one.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Love the repurposing, and it's also pretty


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicely done. Beautiful .. :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love your baskets. They are beautiful.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

susandkline said:


> Thank you. I'll look into Danish cod and artificial sinew. Never heard of the second one.


Sea grass can also be used. Artificial sinew is a wax coated thread that is used. Hav fun


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

So beautiful & very unique.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and a great way to use an old oddment.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

susandkline said:


> Thank you. I'll look into Danish cod and artificial sinew. Never heard of the second one.


Google pine needle baskets. They were developed by the Native Americans who used real sinew.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

WOW
That is pretty!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice! I like!!!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

hotske said:


> Sea grass can also be used. Artificial sinew is a wax coated thread that is used. Hav fun


Thank you!


----------



## rubyglass (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful Basket!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just beautiful (and practical). What technique is this? Are there basic shapes to buy? What is the material? So many questions.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great way to recycle! Love it.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just love your basket, I have never seen one like it. It is so gorgeous.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

margie1992 said:


> Just beautiful (and practical). What technique is this? Are there basic shapes to buy? What is the material? So many questions.


Thank you. I call it weaving and that's what I have been told. Anything that holes can be drilled into can work or you can just start by bending the cord and work around it. The material I use is Danish cord and sea grass, while I know others use pine needles. All of the products are available online. Hope that helps.

The picture shows what I have used....wood bottom, old earring, wooden bowls and walnut shells.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

This must be and old craft. I have a similar basket my grandmother used as a sewing basket. I can even remember doing one we made at 4-H camp -- it was a wooden base with sticks nailed to the edges and we wove in some type of plastic materials. I remembered this after seeing your latest picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful baskets


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Such a pretty basket


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Great project!!


----------

